# Ayuda con VLOOKUP



## yoguibubu (Feb 20, 2002)

Como puedo hacer referencia en el Rango de VLOOKUP a un Rango de otra hoja (en el mismo libro).
Con esto me da error de aplicacion definido por el objeto:
        TextProducto.Value = Application.VLookup(UserForm1.ComboBox2.Value, Worksheets("Productos").Range(B6, D179), 3, 0)


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Feb 20, 2002)

> On 2002-02-20 04:51, yoguibubu wrote:
> Como puedo hacer referencia en el Rango de VLOOKUP a un Rango de otra hoja (en el mismo libro).
> Con esto me da error de aplicacion definido por el objeto:
> TextProducto.Value = Application.VLookup(UserForm1.ComboBox2.Value, Worksheets("Productos").Range(B6, D179), 3, 0)



Es esto lo que está mal:

.Range(B6, D179)

debería ser

.Range("B6","D179")
o
.Range("B6:D179")


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

> Es esto lo que está mal:
> 
> .Range(B6, D179)
> 
> ...



Gracias Juan Pablo:
Debo tener algo mal pues ahora me da el error:
error '-2147352571 (80020005) en tiempo de ejecución:
"Imposible configurar la propiedad value. Tipo incorrecto"

Será del combobox?
This message was edited by  Juan Pablo G. on 2002-02-20 09:03


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Feb 20, 2002)

El ComboBox tiene valores numéricos ? Creo que el problema es que el valor de un ComboBox se devuelve, si no me acuerdo mal, como un String, que al compararse con un número, es diferente.  Esto podría causar el error en el resultado final.

Si esto es, depronto se podría tratar con 

ComboBox2.Value + 0

o

Val(ComboBox2.Value)


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

[/quote]

Efectivamente Juan Pablo:
El combobox tiene valores numéricos que debía traerlos como String. Con la funcion VAL se arregló todo
Nuevamente gracias


----------

